# RABBIT SNARING need help plz



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

just getting into rabbit snaring, i would appreciate any tips!!!


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Set the trails in the woods or swamps,were they go under fences, holes in brush I would use a 1/16snare 7x7 or1x19 the 7 makes a better loop set it4"off the ground stake it solid to what ever is avalible the loop 4"also youll tell fast if it needs to be smaller have fun rabbits arey to snare set snare in middle of the trail centered,


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks man!


----------

